# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  تواقيع للاختبارات 2011 ,,~

## ليلاس

*السسسلام عليكم ..*


*مدخل ..]*


*ضايقتني هالدروس وأشغلتني هالدفاتر ،‘**بيدي كتابي وقلبي ماعطى للدرس باله 
طيف خلي بالدفاتر كلها....ضيف وزاي
ماترك درس جديد الا عن احساسي حكاله
كل صفحه تحتويه...وكنّه بدرجي مسافر
يايسولف لي ويضحك...يايمتعني جداله !!*

----------


## ليلاس

*




*

----------


## ليلاس

حبه بقلبي كبير...وكل ما شفته اكابر
لين شفت الحال دونه حاله ماهي بحاله
كل يوم اقول لازم ابتدي في الدرس باكر
وراح شهر...وما وراي الا القصايد في وصاله
كل هالحب بحياتي....كيف انا يمكن أذاكر!
يا (أطنش) هالدروس...أو اني اعرف كيف حاله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقين ياطلاب وطالبات 
الله وياكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بالتوفيق للجميع...اعلى النتائج ان شاء الله  
*

----------

